# One-Night-Stand



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

.





*Netzfundstück




** Ein Mann und eine Frau lernen sich in der Disco kennen. Flirten heftig miteinander und nach einer Stunde ist alles klar. Die beiden gehen zu ihm nach Hause und dort wird dann heftig weitergemacht. *

* Nach den ersten wilden Umarmungen muß die Frau ins Bad. Die Frau steht im Badezimmer und bemerkt, ihre Tage sind da, denkt: "Scheisse, was mach ich denn jetzt?" Sagt sich dann aber: "Der merkt das eh nicht, der ist viel zu besoffen!" und geht daraufhin zurück ins Schlafzimmer. Die beiden ziehen die ganze Nacht durch. *

* Am nächsten Morgen wacht der Mann alleine in seinem Bett auf.*
* Mit seinem zentnerschweren Kopf kann er sich natürlich an die vergangene Nacht überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern. Er weiß nur, daß er eine Frau mit nach Hause genommen hat. Er schaut neben sich unter die Bettdecke und sieht eine riesige Blutlache!*
* "Verdammt, was hab ich letzte Nacht gemacht?" Er steht auf und stürzt zu seinem Waffenschrank, kontrolliert sämtliche Waffen und stellt erleichtert fest: "Erschossen habe ich sie nicht!"*
* Danach rennt er in die Küche und kontrolliert den Messerblock. Alle Messer vollzählig und an keinem klebt Blut. Aufatmend stellt er fest: "Erstochen habe ich sie auch nicht!"*
* Verstört stolpert er ins Bad, schaut entsetzt in den Spiegel und stellt voller Panik fest: "ICH HABE SIE GEFRESSEN!" *



​* 
Viel Spaß.*​


----------



## Katzun (14 Feb. 2008)

pfui


----------



## Muli (14 Feb. 2008)

Igitt ... die Vorstellung ist echt nen bissl wiederlich 
Aber lachen muss ich trotzdem


----------



## SirRob1987 (19 Feb. 2008)

Hehe.... Hammerhart... ;-)


----------

